# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected



## adgiles (Dec 6, 2007)

I need help with my wireless connection. I use a Linksys WRT400N dual band wireless router with Verizon DSL Internet service I am unable to connect with one device, my Windows 7 laptop, which has AVG 2014 anti-virus. Here is my ipconfig /all for review below. I have also attached the Xirrus wifi inspector analysis but I'm not sure what exactly should be shown on that. My Wireless network is ABCD.

Thank you so much for any insight into this, your help is much appreciated.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Angel-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-7D-39-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-7D-39-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet 

Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-42-44-97
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c0a8:12f:1234:c94a:537e:cb91:dd7c

(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:c0a8:12f:1234:3872:de43:f5e4:fdfb

(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c94a:537e:cb91:dd7c%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.105(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 15, 2014 8:43:16 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 16, 2014 8:43:15 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::200:ff:fe00:0%13
192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 290718886
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-6A-20-54-54-04-A6-42-44-97
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
192.168.5.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-7D-39-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D73D0E71-5357-4F91-90A9-4006EC265B7D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:473:b45:3f57:fa96(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::473:b45:3f57:fa96%17(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{71E2DF56-28D6-4AA0-A8FB-AF1AC5A03DEC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E718903-1EFB-4548-9098-AFD2ECB7BE87}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

Lets dig a little deeper . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

Just a hunch: Remove the AVG AV you have installed, reboot and check connection. I have a gut feeling it's in the firewall that you have with AVG.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

In the meantime use MSE from MS for your AV.


----------



## adgiles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

I removed AVG anti-virus and am running MSE now. I do not have a firewall turned on 

at this time. I removed the network and have no proxy settings. When trying to 

search for the network again to set up it does not locate it, meaning I am in 'set 

up a network' and in 'Choose the wireless router or access point you want to 

configure' it does not locate the network, however my wireless access still shows in 

the 'Wireless Network Connection' locations that I can choose from. I am still 

unable to connect wirelessly, the windows troubleshooter says unable to 'investigate 

router or access point issues'. I have attached the xirrus wifi inspector screen shot. Here is the ip config output: 


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Angel-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-7D-39-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-7D-39-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet 

Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-42-44-97
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c0a8:12f:1234:c94a:537e:cb91:dd7c

(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:c0a8:12f:1234:9926:877:c22b:cc1b

(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c94a:537e:cb91:dd7c%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.105(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 15, 2014 12:32:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 16, 2014 12:32:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::200:ff:fe00:0%13
192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 290718886
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-6A-20-54-54-04-A6-42-44-97
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
192.168.5.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-7D-39-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:c34:25b1:3f57:fa96

(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c34:25b1:3f57:fa96%17(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E718903-1EFB-4548-9098-AFD2ECB7BE87}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{71E2DF56-28D6-4AA0-A8FB-AF1AC5A03DEC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

Try this:

- Uninstall the Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
- Disconnect the Ethernet cable long enough to run another Xirrus report, then reconnect it if you have to, to post the result


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

Changing your wifi channel certainly wouldn't hurt either.

Login to your router interface and set your WiFi to channel 4 or 8


----------



## adgiles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

I have uninstalled the Microsoft Wifi Adapter #2 and changed the wireless channel to 4. I tried to connect again and get the same message 'investigate router or access point issues'. Here is the xirrus report with the network cable unplugged. I don't know if this would help but I had installed chromecast and it's app on this machine. Initially it knocked me off wifi but I was able to reconnect but I used it again and that is when I got knocked off again and cannot get back on, not sure if the chromecast may of mucked things up.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Goto Start > Right click my computer > Properties

Go down to computer name and choose change settings.

Click the more button and remove the Primary DNS Suffix

Similar to the below but remove the DNS suffix on yours so it's blank and okay it all and then restart and retry wifi.










Not sure why you can't see your wifi as a joinable connection on the wifi adapter

I have a question for you also.

Has it ever worked on your home network?
Also search your computer for Network and sharing center.

Once you open it, click on change adapter settings on the left hand side.

Right click the WiFi Adapter > properties

Click on IPV4 and make sure it's set to automatically detect


----------



## adgiles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

It didn't have a primary dns suffix address assigned, I did not de-select the Change Primary DNS suffix when membership changes box but the first address box was already empty. I attached screenshot. I was and have been able to connect to this network regularly up until now. I also made sure the IPV4 was set to automatic, as is the IPV6.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

That's okay I see your ethernet is using it anyway and it works fine so ignore me 

What is the make and model of your Laptop?

Additionally do the following :smile:

Start Menu > Search for Device Manager.

Open it up > Expand Network Adapters, right click the WiFi one and go to properties.

Choose the Driver tab, do you have the option to click Rollback driver?
If so go ahead and do it.


----------



## adgiles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

Roll back driver is not an option under the WiFi adapter properties. I have a fairly new Asus laptop details attached.


----------



## adgiles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

Well.. I'm happy to report I'm coming to you without wires via my wifi connection. I went in and added my Wifi adapter address as well as my main pc mac address into my router mac address filter, restarted my machine and success! 

Thank you to ITBarry, Old Rich and Bassfisher6522 for your assistance. :grin:


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wifi media disconnected*

The man with the plan.

Good on you  

Mark this thread as solved, via the thread tools at the top of your first post


----------

